# Twin City Ribfest in Winston-Salem, NC



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 18, 2006)

Charlie, you didnt compete?  You do some fine ribs brother.  Hope to see ya at Gary's in July.


----------



## Larry D. (Jun 18, 2006)

*Glad you enjoyed it.*

I went last year, and once was enough for me.  As you said, not competition ribs.  Local celebrities for judges.   Very high prices (in my opinion).  It just wasn't my idea of a fun day.    :tired:


----------



## Larry D. (Jun 19, 2006)

When I lived in Roanoke I used to eat at Tommy Houston's (Checkered Pig) restaurant in Martinsville pretty frequently.  But I don't think I ever tried his ribs...

http://www.southern-pride.com/pages/testimonials.php?id=7


----------

